# tackle boxes or bags? where do you put your stuff?



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so what do you guys use to store tackle? how do you organize it?


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

plastic grocery bags!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I saw Husky use a large women's purse, he said it has many useful compartments!!! just like when he took his kids stroller to use it as a pier cart  j/k...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

like many here i have some huge "OLD" tackle boxes But i went to the soft bags a while back ago. They are easy on you when you have to thrown them over your shoulder, and climb on rocks to fish. i do mostly livebait so i have my lures on the bottom of my bag, in plastic boxes, that come now with all the soft tackle bags. I try to carry only want i will need for that trip, if i am on a pier or bridge i take out all the surf sinkers. (And any other rigs that might just deal with the beaches) that way i stay a little light, but the soft tackle bags in my opinion are the way to go. They will last a long time, if taken care of. Again you will get what you paid for, buy cheap and you will get cheap. The Zipper will break, the bag will rip pretty easy. So look for good one, with alot of compartments, we fishermen love alot of space to hide things in...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I use a bookbag and put plano boxes in them. But I found putting sinkers in there really doesn't work. To transport sinkers, white buckets is the best bet.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> I use a bookbag and put plano boxes in them. But I found putting sinkers in there really doesn't work. To transport sinkers, white buckets is the best bet.


I have yet to use a soft bag but i would like to try that when I can appropriate some money to fishing goods. On the white bucket front I do use them (seriously) and I have these yellow stackable/collapsible inserts (from Home Depot) that I use for my rigs and sinkers. They were meant for tools and screws but they work fine for feeshing stuff too.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Most of my tackle for a single trip will fit in one of these:

Link

It even has a rain fly that pulls out.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*now thats*

a nice bag i had mine for awhile now, but i will have add a new bag to my wish list...opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> Most of my tackle for a single trip will fit in one of these:


It's even roomy enough to carry most of the stuff I forgot to bring as well


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sea Salt, you can borrow my purse if you want to! By the way, no ugly stick purse for me, mine is a Gucci. The stroller really does work well for a pier cart...

I use a large blue fishing tackle bag from BPS that holds 5 plastic containers and has large zippered pockets on the ends to hold reels, spools, pliers, whatever. It is the one thing I use for fishing that I've never thought I needed to replace.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

SeaSalt said:


> I saw Husky use a large women's purse, he said it has many useful compartments!!! just like when he took his kids stroller to use it as a pier cart  j/k...


Seems to me I remember stroller. I think I have a picture from the Pax Naval Rec center when he used it.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

To be honest I actually use white buckets. One of these days I'll break down and get some kinda tackle box or bookbag.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Most of my tackle for a single trip will fit in one of these:
> 
> Link
> 
> It even has a rain fly that pulls out.


Which bag is that? I can't seem to find it on the BPS site. Is this in the fly or salt area?

The past 2 trips this year I have been using an old backpack. Works pretty good so far.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Which bag is that? I can't seem to find it on the BPS site. Is this in the fly or salt area?
> 
> The past 2 trips this year I have been using an old backpack. Works pretty good so far.


http://www.basspro.com -> freshwater fishing -> fishing equipment -> soft tackle bags -> Bass Pro Shops XPS Stalker Tackle Bag

They also have a version with a pullout handle and small rolley wheels zipped onto it. It's kinda like an airplane garment bag. Gimmicky but ok.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

Anthony said:


> To be honest I actually use white buckets. One of these days I'll break down and get some kinda tackle box or bookbag.



i have like 9 tackle bags filled and yet i still find myself using a 5 gallon bucket loaded with what i need instead...honestly it works great until you start getting careless and leave the stuff with treble hooks in there piling up and not in boxes or bags...and a 5 gallon bucket outlasts the boxes


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I have the clear plastic boxes that you can stick in to a box for storage should you be going on the boat. What's great about these is that I finally think everyone went with an industry standard so you can pull out whatever you need that you have stored in those slim plastic totes and stick them in softsided bags.

I usually carry two medium sized bags when I go out in the surf. This way the weight is balanced b/t my back and doesn't make the walk that much of a pain in the sand. I carry the straps over both of my shoulders and have them crossing over my chest and back, bandolero style! I still need to remind myself to stick some shot glasses in the straps and wear a sombrero to keep the sun away.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Piggly Wiggly suitcase.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I use*

Both kinds.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I prefer steel. My bag has 4 rubber cushions and a v6. Weights go in the front passanger wheel well, drum rigs hang in the back , misalanious lures are all over neatly piled in the back section.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I use a hard box style for the bait and pier thing and then when I am just throwing plugs and metals i use a surf bag that holds plugs metals and shads..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I have both tackle boxes and soft side bags, but when I travel to the fishing grounds I ll carry a soft side tackle bag filled with Plano or Shimano tray that hold all my fishing needs. 

Its much lighter and less bulky.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Here's what I have settled on.

Sinkers I keep in a tool tote, you know the plastic boxs that you throw tools in for a project, it has a small draw that I use to had the litttle stuff.

Next as a rigging box I went to office max and got a file box. It's made of plastic, has a snap shut lid and holds spools of leader, plastic boxs of terminal tackle and clippers and crap.

For pretied rigs I have a "Worm Binder with the plastic bags inside, really handy for keeping the rigs straight.

Lastly for metal and grubs I like the old standby 5 gal bucket with slots cut around the rim. It holds the lures well and the leaders don't get tangled whil;e hanging in the bucket.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

The hard Tackle boxes have been parked and are nothing more than storage at this point. Several years ago, I switched to the soft bags with Plano boxes. I have both the 3600 series and 3700 sizes. I like the 3700's better because they are bigger and allow more organization. I keep all of my rigs and lures permanently in the Plano boxes and take the ones I need for either boat fishing or surf fishing. Things just stay more organized this way.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have two old possum belly tackle boxes to store lures in and use the plano soft tackle tackle boxes now. I like being able to change the plasic boxes around depending on where and how I am going to fish.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

I changed from the Plano boxes both large & small stored in large tubs to boxes sold a Home Depot. They are deep, have dividers and handles. When I crawl into the back of the truck to hunt something up I have to keep i hand down to keep pressure off my lower back. That makes it hard to look into stacked tubs with stacked boxes inside (a 2 handed affair). With the boxes with handles, it's just grab the one I need with no rearranging of tubs & boxes. The other thing I did was to take a type of hardware file cabinet for screws & bolts & convert it into an 9 drawer tackle cabinet to store all the buck tails, jigs, spoons, and stuff like that. It has a locking bar that keeps the drawers closed, if I remember to use it.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

a white bucket is the way to go cuz it can double as a chair for when u get tired


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

*Shimano Tackle Bag with Plastic Trays*

i got a older bag that holds 6 trays, (only use 5;leader spools take the space of # 6) has 2 large pockets on the side one in the front, and a mesh pocket on the back that is the size of the bag.....also ise buckets, the truck, and a back back...really depends on where i'm going and what rods or what type of fishing i;m doing


----------



## Power Aero (May 17, 2007)

*Klein 24" Deluxe Leather Tool Bag*

I tried both and ended up with a 24" Klein Electricians leather tool bag that I found at a pawn shop. I took it home, cleaned it and gave it a coat of "Harness Honey" and it's beautiful. 

I think you can still buy them but they're big money. I get alot of "Where did you get that leather surf bag" ..........

It holds alot of stuff and the Breakaway sinker wires don't stick through the sides. It's got a shoulder strap as well as a handle strap. They come in different 3 sizes 18",20" and 24".

You can even strap your rig to the handle and hoof it down to the beach being that it's so long.

I highly recommend them.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

a 5 gal plastic, with 2 of the lift out inserts carries more then I need for a day of bottom/bait fishing... sinkers and heavy stuff in the bottom insert and rigs etc in the top... have one of the cushion tops to squat on if you need...

plugging bags are added as necessary, with one cross over equipped with some bottom stuff plus a big box of rigging parts and room for some pluggage...


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

*hmm...*

jansport backpack with 1 double sided box for everything i need and then a shimano soft bag for the weights, tools and reels and anything heavy i dont want to carry on my back so basically heavy stuff in bag lighter stuff in backpack...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I have soft ones*

I primarly use a back back. I have my light weight rain gear and snacks in one compt., One of the binder type rig organizers from Cabelas (with snaps, swivels, hooks, and pretied rigs) and smaller one with a few gotchas, bucktails, extra hooks, smaller hooks, my spare gulp bait, etc.) in the smaller one I keep a copy (spare fishing license, and state regs in a plastic bag) suntan lotion, tylenol, Immodium (never leave home with out it!), vivran and chapstick.. In the outside smaller side pockets I keep lead in one and in the other my pliers, clippers, cowbells, and ruller. 

I also have a Plano soft kit with my plastics and soft lures in about 5 trays. that way If im going to be bottom fishing, I dont have to take everything with me.


But I have a mix of spares in each (lures in my bait bag and hooks and sinkers in my lure bag) in case I forget one or the bite changes during a blitz, etc.



I had a hard box, but it seemed inpracticle as I could not take the variety of lures that I wanted, plus It seemed to tip over more time than not.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I hit the jack pot on the ultimate tackle holder.. I use my son I make him wear sweats and place the tackle on his clothes and put the weights in his pockets and socks... The only problem is after running up and down beach he can't keep up.. I tried giving him coke but it only last a few minutes.. What can you do with a 5 yr old?  J/K


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i use soft and have hard ones at home...and 30 or more organisers to swap out as needed...have put some "old pals, etc" in the grave...good boxes, but times change...I used to take it all, now i take what i need and hope I have it...lol


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Rockfish1 said:


> a 5 gal plastic, with 2 of the lift out inserts carries more then I need for a day of bottom/bait fishing... sinkers and heavy stuff in the bottom insert and rigs etc in the top... have one of the cushion tops to squat on if you need.


Where did you find bucket inserts?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Surf Fish said:


> Where did you find bucket inserts?


Tool box aisle at home depot.

I use the berkely soft bags from wally world..30$ and last about 3 years before the sun and salt eat them up. Lead goes in a 5 gal bucket. Rigs go in zip locs and slide into the lid compartment in the bags,hooks,swivels clips etc go in the plastic boxes htat come with the bags. You get 3 with each bag,I only use 1 per bag. I have 3 bags, 1 for inshore,1 for surf/pier and 1 for sharks.


----------

